# Looking for SM Jetbikes



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

He, I'm looking for at least three space marine jetbikes, preferably the Sammael one below, doesn't necessarily need the rider or even the back, but the front with the eagle is key as it then allows me to possible convert eldar jetbikes instead.


----------

